

Is YC bold enough? (warning: possible linkbait) - Sam_Odio
http://www.honorico.com/wordpress/?p=104

======
ubudesign
I don't think that YC is claiming to be a VC. Unless I am missing something?
everybody knows that 10-20k is not worth much. People apply for something
else.

~~~
hank777
Yes, but the question is whether any YC companies have the capacity to be the
next google. I think it is a good question because it really is saying "if you
can't find the gems why expect VCs to be able to". Its a people in glass
houses throwing stones argument. There may be good counter arguments but it is
a very legit question.

------
SwellJoe
Definite linkbait.

